# Best emersed recipe for Sri Lankan Crypts.



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Most of my Sri Lankan species are in an odd assortment of what ever substrate I had on had at the time. Most are in simple sand peat mix at 50:50. I'm planning on a new set up and replant of all my Sri Lankan species and was wondering what emersed mix everyone found worked best for them.

Thanks.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Aquasoil/leaf compost in a 50/50 ratio has worked really well for me - you remember that monster C. moehlmanni - I have plants even bigger than that now - growing in that mix.


----------

